# 3/2 New Orleans Hornets - Charlotte Bobcats



## DwyaneWade4MVP (Apr 1, 2004)

<Center>*Wednesday, March 2nd, 8:00 p.m. ET @ New Orleans, New Orleans Arena *























*(11-45) *
*New Orleans Hornets*








----------








*Charlotte Bobcats*
*(11-42)*



*Probable Starters:*


*New Orleans Hornets Starting LineUp:*







































*Backcourt:*
J.R. Smith #23 
Dan Dickau #2 
*Frontcourt:*
Lee Nailon #33 
Chris Andersen #12 
PJ Brown #42 

*Key Subs:*






















Speedy Claxton #5 | Casey Jacobson #32 | Bostjan Nachbar #10




*Charlotte Bobcats Starting LineUp:*







































*Backcourt:*
Kareem Rush #4 
Brevin Knight #22 
*Frontcourt:*
Theron Smith #0 
Emeka Okafor #50 
 Melvin Ely #2

*Key Subs:*






















Jason Hart #1 | Keith Bogans #10 | Malik Allen #35



*Key MatchUp:*








*<--->*








*Dan Dickau #2<->Brevin Knight #22*


----------



## DwyaneWade4MVP (Apr 1, 2004)

This should be a win! But the Bobcats have the better record, we have 3 losses more but they have still play 3 games till they have 56 games played like we have...
The bobcats are without Primoz Brezek and Gerard Wallace who both didn't played the last game because of injuries...

*My prediction:*
_Hornets:_*103*
-
Bobcats: 92


----------



## Jermaniac Fan (Jul 27, 2003)

My prediction:
_Hornets 99
Bobcats 94 _


----------



## DanDickau (Jan 9, 2005)

Hornets can take this one for sure!! 

Hornets 97-92


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

Hornets.....94
Bobcats.....90

And with any luck I'll be at this game. I was supposed to go to the Denver game but it fell through. I have a outside chance at being at most home games but I'm really hoping that I can see LeBron James though.

Anyway I think the Hornets can defenitly win this game. They _have_ to get to the FT line. That has been their achillies heel all year. Well our achillies heels have been our achillies heel too. :laugh:


----------



## B Dizzle (Apr 3, 2004)

After the decent play against the mavs and the nuggets new orleans should take this one easily, 99-84


----------



## Jermaniac Fan (Jul 27, 2003)

I think that JR Smith has good chances tomorrow to get over 25 points, which is his career high. :yes:


----------



## RoyWilliams (May 25, 2003)

Bobcats 95 Hornets 89


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

hornets 87
bobcats 81


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

doin good so far, we're up by 6 with a couple minutes gone in the fourth. j.r. having a good game with 16 points already. could it be his first 30 point outing?


----------



## Cam*Ron (Apr 13, 2003)

Hornets won.


----------



## DwyaneWade4MVP (Apr 1, 2004)

Great game and a win! that's nice!

Boxscore

Recap


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

anderson had a really solid game, i wouldve thought this whole time that we've been short on bigs that he'd get more like 30 mpg, but that never panned out. he has definately worked on his touch, he couldnt make a jumper to save his life in denver last year, but now hes draining 15-18 footers consistently


----------



## Jermaniac Fan (Jul 27, 2003)

94-85 Hornets

_Results of Guess the Score:_
*DwyaneWade4MVP - 16
Jermaniac Fan - 15
DanDickau - 10
Jsmo12 - 5
BDizzle - 6
RoyWilliams - 15, but DQ'd
Tooeasy - 11

WINNER: Jsimo12

:djparty:
*


----------



## Jermaniac Fan (Jul 27, 2003)

"You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to Jsimo12 again."


----------



## DwyaneWade4MVP (Apr 1, 2004)

I just gave him my rep points, please do the same if you predicted the game...

but B Dizzle was close, you guys predicted good, 5 and 6 points away is very good!


----------

